# New here, hoping for Vitex Advice



## Claire Marie (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi to all, i'm new to the site and am hoping for some advice on Vitex and to make some friends!  DH and I have been ttc for 6 years, I have been diagnosed Clomid in the past but we decided we would like to try it the 'natural way' and are looking at complementary therapies.  Being v.overweight (approx 2 stone) I have been dieting, joined a gym and am charting my temps.  I have found info on o product called Vitex, which a lot of sites seem to imply is good for helping regulate hormones.  What i'm hoping for is that you guys can advise - I gather from reading past threads that despite the dreadful taste tincture is better than capsule?  How do I take it, how much and where can I buy some in the UK, fertility shop has it but seem to ship within the US only??  Thanks so much xxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi welcome to Fertility Friends 

My understanding is that Vitex is also known as agnus castus - and you can get that from most herbal stores in the UK.

Click here to view Holland and barretts agnus castus

Hope that helps 

Mel,


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi,

We have lots of people using agnus castus on here - try this link and search on agnus castus

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=search

Good luck,
Tony,
x


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Napiers herbalist sell Vitex or Agnus Castus

Clare


----------

